# Getting log message:  "grsec: time set by /usr [solved]

## mhill

I've made token attempts at searching the Gentoo fora and Google, but didn't find any solutions.

I get a log message every so often:  "grsec: time set by /usr/sbin/ntpd"   Given that I want, and expect, ntpd to set the system clock as needed, how can I silence this?  I'm not actually running grsecurity at this time (no GR* options in the kernel .config, gradm not installed, no /etc/grsec directory).

----------

## tukachinchila

You need to reconfigure your kernel to disable logging time changes in the grsecurity section. 

I believe it is under Security options->Grsecurity->Kernel Auditing->Time change logging.

----------

## mhill

Hmmm...  I don't even have a Grsecurity entry under Security options.  And I didn't see any other entries anywhere about logging time changes.  Weird.

----------

## tukachinchila

Well, I'm pretty sure that at the time of the  *Quote:*   

> grsec: time set by /usr/sbin/ntpd

  message, you had grsecurity enabled in your kernel.

What is the last date/time of the grsec message?

Also, can you post the output of:

```
uname -a

ls -l /usr/src/
```

----------

## mhill

D'oh!!  I just realized that I was looking at the kernel on the wrong system!!  :^/

On the system that's getting these errors, I do have a lot of GRKERNSEC* variables defined in .config .  My current kernel is v2.4.28-gentoo-r7.  In menuconfig, I see a Grsecurity submenu off the Main Menu, but it has only Grsecurity (Y/N) and Security level (medium) options; no detailed settings there.  That's the last submenu.  Above it, I don't see any other submenus relating to security.  So I'm kinda stumped as to where they get set.  One possibility is that I probably last used menuconfig to alter settings several kernel versions ago; when upgrading, I just use oldconfig on the previous .config file.

----------

## tukachinchila

Try:

```
grep CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_TIME /usr/src/linux/.config
```

Comment it out if it's there, then recompile.

----------

## mhill

Yes, I saw that one when I did a general grep for GRKERN .  I am rebuilding now.

----------

## mhill

Great call, tukachinchila!  I haven't seen any of those errors since last night.  Thanks!

----------

## tukachinchila

Glad I could help!  :Smile: 

Could you add [solved] to the subject?

----------

## mhill

Good point; done.

----------

